# Lighting 2400s



## Steve0557 (Jan 22, 2009)

I recently purchased a set of Lionel SF passenger cars (2404, 2405 and 2406). I would like to add lights. The roofs are attached with thumb screws and come off very easily. There are already holes in the frames for whatever wiring will be necessary. It appears as though there is already a mount in place on each of the front trucks for a roller contact assembly.

Here are my questions: What roller contact assembly is designed to fit this truck? Is there a specific light socket I need to install to use #51 bayonet bulbs?

Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

You'll probably have to obtain the coupler assembly with the roller to upgrade those. The coupler assembly is wrapped around the axles, you just unbend the tabs enough to remove it, and then replace it with the roller version. You can also replace the complete truck if you find the parts.


----------



## Steve0557 (Jan 22, 2009)

Just an update to my progress thus far. I'm waiting on the delivery of the 488-4 baseplates to convert the trucks. I ordered six. Now, naturally, I'm searching the web for diagrams on how these cars should be wired. I have a pair of wired bayonet type sockets for each car. I did not realize that I did not need to get the 2 wire type (ground and hot). But, I did. Anyway, that's where things stand at the moment. I know I saw a photo of a lighted 2400 interior somewhere. I can't find it again.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, the ground and hot will probably be a bit more reliable, just wire the ground to the frame of the car.


----------

